# Cuenta rpm helicoptero



## andres77 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hola: les escribo por que me interesa poder cosntruirme un cuenta rpm. pero con algunas diferencias de los que ya se exponen en el foro.
el uso que le voy a dar, es para contar las rpm de un rotor de helicoptero.
el sensor seria un iman (reed swicht) el cual iria instalado en el rotor del mismo.
el numero  de rpm seria menos de 1000 rpm
la lectura podria ser con agujas o en su defecto con numeros 
si se puede envitar el uso de pic es mejor ya que no se mucho al respecto.
actualmente estamos usando el comercial que se utiliza en las bicicletas, pero es muy chico el display.
les agradezco cualquier información
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 15, 2009)

Un interruptor reel mejor no,  lo adecuado seria utilizar un sensor de hall por ejemplo de un ventilador de PC o una bobinilla y un circuito tacometrico.

Otra solucion, como ya dispones de uno , seria hacer un intermitente para hacer una luz estrobosccopica.
YouTube - CPU fan stroboscope
Cuando las palas estan paradas ya tienes la frecuencia.

Simplemente con un 555, un mosfet y varios led blancos.
El potenciometro de ajuste lo calibras con un dial (papel pegado) y poco mas.
Como conoces los valores del potenciometro solo necsitas calculadora y poco mas.




Con alguna adaptacion esto te puede servir
http://www.electronics-tutorials.com/devices/555-tachometer.htm

Ademas permite ver las vibraciones y torsiones de la pala.

Una solucion mas cara, recuerda que un tacometro es un frecuencimetro con sonda, el funcionamiento es el mismo.

http://users.swing.be/gonzague.colpaert/freqmetre.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

Como comenta el "Tío", un reed relee no sera capaz de detectar cerca 17 pulsos por segundo (1000 RPM)
La mejor opción, me parece, es el frecuencímetro.
Puedes emplear para detectar un led infrarrojo enfrentado a un foto-transistor y que las palas de tu rotor interrumpan el paso de luz.
La frecuencia mostrada la divides por la cantidad de palas de tu rotor, la multiplicas por 60 y tienes tus RPM


----------

